# Rabbits



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

Just wondering where the large species owners get their frozen rabbits from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Local breeders are the cheapest 
Then if not local pet shops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Local breeders are the cheapest
> Then if not local pet shops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the response, being in QLD there are no local breeders. 
Don't actually need them yet as my olive and bhp are still young. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2017)

Better still, breed your own. A lot cleaner than breeding rats.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Ohhh i know most people in QLD can't source them... chickens would be a better source then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Better still, breed your own. A lot cleaner than breeding rats.



Illegal in QLD unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2017)

True.
You need to put your location in your details.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> True.
> You need to put your location in your details.



Probably should of. I thought a supplier would freight interstate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 18, 2017)

Chickens would be an excellent source of food for large pythons. They're easily obtainable and, depending when and where, can be relatively cheap or even free. Large chicken breeds would provide a good workout for sizable pythons. My King's Skinks especially love to eat chicks that have failed to pip. Kind of like a reptile version of balut. I just hatched out a clutch the other day for a friend. I get to keep the weak or dead chicks for my reptiles. None in this clutch though as it was a perfect hatch.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Chickens would be an excellent source of food for large pythons. They're easily obtainable and, depending when and where, can be relatively cheap or even free. Large chicken breeds would provide a good workout for sizable pythons. My King's Skinks especially love to eat chicks that have failed to pip. Kind of like a reptile version of balut. I just hatched out a clutch the other day for a friend. I get to keep the weak or dead chicks for my reptiles. None in this clutch though as it was a perfect hatch.
> 
> View attachment 320761



Good suggestion I will look into that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> Probably should of. I thought a supplier would freight interstate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


suppliers can't freight frozen interstate as they would thaw in transit


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 18, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> suppliers can't freight frozen interstate as they would thaw in transit



Rodent farm do shipping for frozen food items 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 18, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> suppliers can't freight frozen interstate as they would thaw in transit



Businesses used to do it, they just had a minimum mass requirement to increase chances of staying frozen and you picked up from the airport.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> Rodent farm do shipping for frozen food items
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 not for small orders you need to order in bulk or buy local.
Frozen only stays frozen for a limited time.If it starts to defrost bacteria will affect it.


----------



## icuucme2 (Jun 18, 2017)

I am in QLD and you can buy frozen rabbits from some pet shops I have seen them. also I incubate my own chicken eggs as I buy the fertilized egg from a local chook breeder, but u can buy rooster chicks from some poultry farms. hope this helps


----------

